# For Mechatronics



## Solid Edge Man (26 أكتوبر 2011)

New in Solid Edge , there's a new application on Solid Edge I think it's very use full for Mechatronics Enginers and students, this application called PCBto3D 

*PCBto3D*™ is a software tool that bridges the gap between your electrical and mechanical worlds. _*PCBto3D*_™ does this by passing the board design back and forth between your PCB design software and Siemens Solid Edge design software
For more: 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/


----------



## م/ مصطفى الهوارى (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## مجد درويش (12 أبريل 2012)

جيييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------

